# Topics > Conversational AI > APIs (application programming interfaces) >  APIs for CAD/CAM, CAD.ai LTD, Ogdensburg, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - CAD.ai LTD

----------


## Airicist

Smart APIs for CAD/CAM - CAD.ai

Published on Dec 13, 2016




> CAD.ai disrupts Computer Aided Design and Manufacturing (CAD/CAM) industry by launching most robust SaaS-based API on the market.
> 
> The Ogdensburg, NY based company, comprising of 10 global employees, has introduced “developer-first” Software as a Service CAD platform.
> 
> CAD.ai APIs are targeted at companies that use CAD/CAM or want to add CAD/CAM features but lack time to develop an in-house solution. The opportunities are endless to build new products, services, apps and even bots.

----------

